# emerge update schlägt fehl (ffmpeg)

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, ich arbeite jetzt schon länger mit Gentoo, aber irgendwie hab ichs nicht geschafft regelmäßig updates zu machen.

Ein eix-sync schaff ich ja so ein mal im Monat, aber auf ein emerge -u world vergess ich meistens.

Heute wollte ich eins machen, aber er spuckt mir folgendes aus. 

```
 emerge -u world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "virtual/ffmpeg" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90 (masked by: EAPI 4)

- virtual/ffmpeg-0.6-r1 (masked by: EAPI 4)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '3'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

(dependency required by "media-video/lives-1.4.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected")

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Bitte nicht hauen, ich habs noch immer nicht verstanden. Das mit dem config files hab ich gelesen und probiert, da findet er keine. und das mit dem maskierten paketen hab ich immer noch nicht ganz überrissen.

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

Als erstes portage aktualisieren:

```
# emerge portage
```

jetzt kannst du ein world-update machen. Da steht aber noch ffmpeg im Weg. Aus ffmpeg wurde die libav abgekoppelt, welche jetzt als Alternative zu media-video/ffmpeg existiert. Bei solchen Sachen gibt es in Gentoo die "virtual"-Pakete (Siehe z.B. auch virtual/mysql). Maskierungen von virtual-Paket zu den eigentlichen Paketen sind AFAIK synchron. Ebuilds die ffmpeg wollen, haben jetzt nicht mehr "media-video/ffmpeg" sondern "virtual/ffmpeg" als Abhängigkeit, der User entscheidet welches Paket er haben wil.

Du scheinst ffmpeg per package.keywords geunmasked zu haben. Du musst jetzt nur noch virtual/ffmpeg per package.keywords unmasken, dann sollte es (einen Schritt) weiter gehen im Update.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

versteh ich nicht ganz.

ich hab jetzt emerge portage ausgeführt.

dann hab ich in der /etc/portage/packet.keywords "virtual/ffmpeg ~x86" angehängt. Meinst du das?

Das gibt aber immer noch einen fehler:

```
 emerge -u world

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-video/ffmpeg-0.6.90_rc0-r2[X=,encode=,mp3=,sdl=,theora=,threads=,vaapi=,vdpau=,x264=]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/ffmpeg-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-video/ffmpeg-0.6.90_rc0-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-video/lives-1.4.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

----------

## franzf

Argh, kommt davon, wenn man grad zu viel gleichzeitig macht...

virtual/ffmpeg war nicht masked by keyword, sondern masked by EAPI 4...

Also virtual/ffmpeg wieder raus aus der package.keywords (oder media-video/ffmpeg rein, je nach dem, ob ffmpeg aus Testing oder stable sein soll).

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

komisch. Ich hab das jetzt wieder rausgenommen und nochmal probiert und jetzt gehts weiter.

Ich hab jetzt aber ein weiteres Problem. Er hängt bei:

```
  emerge -u world 2> output.txt

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

roland@pentagon /home/roland % cat output.txt 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/os-headers-0 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11.3 [2.11.2-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2 [1.2.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.1 [4.999.9_beta]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-5.2.12 [5.2.8]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libaio-0.3.107 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7 [5.7-r3] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7 [3.1.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20100815160931 [1.60_p20090728014017-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.8 [3.0.7]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/ladspa-sdk-1.13-r1 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/tap-plugins-0.7.0 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/caps-plugins-0.4.4 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/ladspa-cmt-1.15 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-6.1_p2 [6.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.1.4 [3.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/links-2.3_pre1-r1 [2.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.18-r1 [2.17.2] USE="cramfs%*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5 [4.4.4-r2] USE="gtk*" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1  USE="X jpeg -debug -doc (-introspection) -jpeg2k -test -tiff" 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/conky-1.8.1-r2 [1.8.0-r1] USE="-xmms2%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.4.6 [1.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ding-1.7 [1.6]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.10 [9.07-r1] USE="font-styles%* -256-color% -blink% -fading-colors% -force-hints% -pixbuf% -unicode3%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r3 [1.1.1-r1] USE="-newmousefocus%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-267 [266]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/feh-1.12 [1.9]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/man-0 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/dev-manager-0 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r8 [2.6.34-r12, 2.6.36-r5] USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-5.05 [5.04] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/zsh-4.3.11-r1 [4.3.10-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-bin-3.3.0 [3.2.1] LINGUAS="-be_BY% -ca_XV% -he%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.24 [1.6.0.23]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ffmpeg-0.6-r1  USE="X encode mp3 -sdl -theora -threads -vaapi -vdpau -x264" 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/zsh-completion-20091203-r1 [20080310]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/package-manager-0 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4 [1.9.2]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-vcs/cvs-1.12.12-r6  USE="crypt nls pam -doc -kerberos -server" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/swh-plugins-0.4.15  USE="nls -3dnow -sse" 

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mutt-1.5.21-r1 [1.5.20-r18]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3 [4.1.4.2-r6]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ssh-0  USE="-minimal" 

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.4.12 [3.4.9]

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/bluez-4.87 [4.82]

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/qemu-0.14.0 [0.11.1] USE="aio%* jpeg%* png%* ssl%* -brltty% -curl% -fdt% -hardened% -qemu-ifup% -sdl* -static%" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="microblaze%* sparc64%*" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="microblaze%*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/unetbootin-502 [494]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/skype-2.2.0.25 [2.1.0.81]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/lmms-0.4.10 [0.4.9] USE="-portaudio%" 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/clementine-0.6-r2 [0.5.3] USE="dbus%* lastfm%* udev%* (-ayatana) -ios%" LINGUAS="-be% -br% -cy% -eo% -et% -eu% -he% -hi% -ja%" 

[ebuild     U ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.159.1_p201011173 [10.2.152.27_p201011173] USE="(-32bit*) (-64bit*) -bindist%" 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.4.5 [1.4.3]

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/thunderbird-bin-3.1.9 [3.1.7]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/firefox-bin-3.6.16 [3.6.13]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-11.10.2092 [11.01.1190] USE="gtk*" LINGUAS="-af% -az% -gd% -me% -ms% -th% -tl% -uz%" 

[ebuild     U ] net-im/pidgin-2.7.11 [2.7.9]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r3 [1.7.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/pidgin-encryption-3.1 [3.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/cheese-2.32.0 [2.30.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-1.1.9 [1.1.7]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.11-r1 [2.6.8]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/lives-1.4.2 [1.0.0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" LINGUAS="-ar -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-misc/tellico-2.3.3 [2.3.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-office/kmymoney-4.5.3 [4.5.2] LINGUAS="-eu% -ja%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1 [2.0.1-r1]

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/gtk+-2.21.3:2 ("<x11-libs/gtk+-2.21.3:2" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0 ("<gnome-base/librsvg-2.31.0" is blocking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf required by (www-client/opera-11.10.2092, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf:2[jpeg] required by (media-video/dvdrip-0.98.11, installed)

  (gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.3, installed) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.9.0 required by (media-video/vlc-1.1.9, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.9.0 required by (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.5.6, installed)

    >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.14.0 required by (media-libs/gegl-0.0.22, installed)

    (and 2 more)

  (x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10:2 required by (net-im/pidgin-2.7.11, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.0:2 required by (app-text/poppler-0.14.5, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.14:2 required by (gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8, installed)

    (and 47 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-libs/eggdbus-0.6 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> (27 Mar 2011)

# Orphaned libraries. No longer required.

# emerge -C eggdbus glitz

# If you have problems, use revdep-rebuild and lafilefixer

# to correct your system. Don't symlink anything and don't

# try to restore these.

# Remove this mask message in 60 days.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

----------

## Josef.95

Nimm doch bitte noch die emerge Optionen --deep --newuse mit hinzu, also zb 

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

und wenn es dann immer noch Blocks gibt nimm eventuell auch die --tree Option noch mit hinzu.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hat wieder weitergearbeitet. Jetzt hängt er bei cairo

```
 * ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3062:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.
```

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

>  * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1',
> 
>  * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1'.
> 
>  * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/temp/build.log'.
> ...

 

Das Markierte brauchen wir. Du hast nämlich nur die Portage-Meldung gepostet, die sagt noch nichts über den Fehler, der beim Kompilieren passiert ist.

Posten via pastebin, thx  :Smile: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

wie ging das noch mal?

----------

## franzf

 :Rolling Eyes: 

pastbebin.com -> Dateiinhalt einfügen -> Link hier posten.

Einfach über Commandline: emerge app-text/pastebin und der manpage folgen

Wenn du pastebin nicht magst, kannst du auch auf nopaste.info gehen, oder app-text/nopaster verwenden.

----------

## Josef.95

Als alternative sollte noch wgetpaste mit erwähnt werden (hat meiner Meinung nach die bessere Ansicht, und man wird auch weitestgehend von Werbung verschont  :Wink:  )

```
emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/temp/build.log
```

 und dann die ausgegebene URL hier posten.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

wgetpaste meinte ich: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/381604/

----------

## franzf

lafilefixer --justfixit + evtl gleich noch revdep-rebuild

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Das hat super funktionert. Jetzt hänge ich aber bei gtk+

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/382224/

Du hattest Recht, wir hangeln uns da stückerlweise vorwärts.

----------

## franzf

bugs.gentoo.org -> "ALL File truncated" suchen -> ccache ausschalten  :Razz: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

wenn ich ccache ausschalte gehts?

Bzw.: Wie schalte ich das denn aus?

Es reicht wenn ich das entferne oder auskommentiere oder?

```
FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="5G"
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> wenn ich ccache ausschalte gehts?
> 
> Bzw.: Wie schalte ich das denn aus?
> 
> Es reicht wenn ich das entferne oder auskommentiere oder?
> ...

 

Richtig, wobei die erste Zeile das ausschlaggebende ist.

----------

## franzf

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Es reicht wenn ich das entferne oder auskommentiere oder?
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="ccache"
> 
> ...

 

Genau. Wobei es reichen sollte, die Feature-Variable auszukommentieren, die beiden anderen beziehen sich nur auf die ccache-Konfiguration.

Wobei...  sauber ist sauber  :Razz: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, jetzt läuft das Update wieder.

----------

## Josef.95

Dann nutzt du vermutlich noch ccache-2 ? Mich wundert das diese Version immer noch als stable bezeichnet ist, und solche Fehler hingenommen werden.

Eventuell lohnt sich ein Upgrade auf ccache-3 , damit habe ich solche Fehler bisher noch nicht erlebt.

...............................................................................................................................

Zu den Fehlern die noch in den via Paste-Service hochgeladen Logs einsehbar sind:

Ich denke du solltest wenigstens den relevanten Fehler verursachenden Teil hier im Forum posten (und dann, wenn vorhanden auch die Lösung dazu)

Beachte wenn diese nur im Paste Link zu finden sind (die ja nur kurz verfügbar sind), diese nicht via Suchfunktion zu finden sind, und andere suchende User mit ähnlichen Problemen somit in die Röhre schauen... (bzw diesen Thread gar nicht erst finden können...)

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Das mache ich gerne, dafür müsste ich nur wissen, was der fehlerrelevante Teil ist.  :Wink: 

bzw. die Lösungswege stammen eh nicht von mir. Ich hab nur immer bestätigt, dass es funktioniert hat, und den nächsten Fehler hochgeladen.

----------

## franzf

Prinzipiell: "emake failed" ist die erste Meldung von portage. Varianten gibt es viele, wenn z.B. configure schon fehlschlägt. Alles davor kommt vom eigentlichen Build-Prozess.

Von da weg musst du nach oben scrollen, bis du ein "Error 1" findest. Höhere Fehlernummern sind meist Folgefehler. Wenns beim configure passiert, kann die Meldung natürlich vom Buildsystem abhängen. Bei parallel-make kann es sein, dass der eigentliche Fehler viel weiter oben ist, da die anderen parallelen make-Prozesse noch laufen. cmake kompiliert ungeachtet des Fehlers weiter, bis es nicht mehr geht, wenn die targets/sourcefiles ohne dem fehlerhaften Teil kompiliert werden können, da mussm an mitunter hunderte Zeilen hochscrollen.

Hier jetzt mal die beiden Probleme mit den Fehlern:

gtk+:

```
libtool: link:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  [...] .libs/gtktreestore.o .libs/gtktreeview.o .libs/gtktreeviewcolumn.o .libs/gtktypebuiltins.o [...]-march=i686 -Wl,-O1 -pthread   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/libgtk-x11-2.0.ver -o .libs/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2200.1

.libs/gtktreeviewcolumn.o: file not recognized: File truncated

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

(gekürzt, da das mit Sicherheit die Browser explodieren ließe  :Very Happy: 

cairo:

```
/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -D_REENTRANT    -I/usr/include/pixman-1        -I/usr/include/freetype2   -I/usr/include/libpng14             -Wall -Wextra -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-declarations -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wsign-compare -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpacked -Wswitch-enum -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wbad-function-cast -Wvolatile-register-var -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Winit-self -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-attributes -Wno-long-long -Winline -Wlogical-op -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -DXCB_GENERIC_ERROR_HAS_MAJOR_MINOR_CODES                       -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -finline-limit=1200 -c -o cairo-tee-surface.lo cairo-tee-surface.c

  CCLD   libcairo.la

/bin/grep: /usr/lib/libX11.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libX11.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libX11.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libcairo.la] Error 1
```

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, ich hab jetzt auf einmal ein Problem mit avahi. Ich poste dass mal hier. Ich weiß nämlich immer noch nicht was wichtig ist. Aber da kann man dann ja die unwichtigen Teile rauseditieren.

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: swegener@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        dbus elibc_glibc gdbm gtk ipv6 kernel_linux python qt4 userland_GNU x86

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking avahi-0.6.28.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1/work/avahi-0.6.28 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying netlink-request-all-matches-when-requesting-interface.patch ...

[A[162C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying avahi-0.6.28-CVE-2011-1002.patch ...

[A[162C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1/work/avahi-0.6.28 ...

 * econf: updating avahi-0.6.28/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating avahi-0.6.28/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --localstatedir=/var --with-distro=gentoo --disable-python-dbus --disable-pygtk --disable-xmltoman --disable-monodoc --disable-introspection --enable-glib --disable-tests --disable-autoipd --disable-compat-libdns_sd --disable-compat-howl --disable-doxygen-doc --disable-mono --enable-dbus --enable-python --disable-gtk3 --enable-gtk --disable-qt3 --enable-qt4 --enable-gdbm --enable-python-dbus --enable-pygtk

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking how to create a pax tar archive... gnutar

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for stow... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -E

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 needs -traditional... no

checking whether libssp exists... no

checking whether stack-smashing protection is available... yes

checking whether stack-smashing protection is buggy... no

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -fstack-protector... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -fstack-protector... yes

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 object... ok

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking for the pthreads library -lpthreads... no

checking whether pthreads work without any flags... no

checking whether pthreads work with -Kthread... no

checking whether pthreads work with -kthread... no

checking for the pthreads library -llthread... no

checking whether pthreads work with -pthread... yes

checking for joinable pthread attribute... PTHREAD_CREATE_JOINABLE

checking if more special flags are required for pthreads... no

checking whether to check for GCC pthread/shared inconsistencies... yes

checking whether -pthread is sufficient with -shared... yes

checking for linux/netlink.h... yes

checking for net/route.h... no

checking for sys/filio.h... no

checking for sys/sysctl.h... yes

checking for struct lifconf... no

checking for struct ip_mreqn... yes

checking checking whether rtnetlink.h can be included with -std=c99... no

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wall... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -W... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wextra... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -pedantic... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -pipe... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wformat... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wold-style-definition... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wdeclaration-after-statement... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wfloat-equal... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wmissing-declarations... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wmissing-prototypes... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wstrict-prototypes... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wredundant-decls... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wmissing-noreturn... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wshadow... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wendif-labels... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wpointer-arith... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wbad-function-cast... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wcast-qual... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wcast-align... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wwrite-strings... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -fdiagnostics-show-option... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -Wno-cast-qual... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 accepts -fno-strict-aliasing... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking arpa/inet.h usability... yes

checking arpa/inet.h presence... yes

checking for arpa/inet.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking netinet/in.h usability... yes

checking netinet/in.h presence... yes

checking for netinet/in.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking netdb.h usability... yes

checking netdb.h presence... yes

checking for netdb.h... yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking for stdbool.h that conforms to C99... yes

checking for _Bool... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking for library containing inet_ntop... none required

checking for library containing recv... none required

checking whether CMSG_SPACE is declared... yes

checking for working memcmp... yes

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... (cached) yes

checking types of arguments for select... int,fd_set *,struct timeval *

checking for gethostname... yes

checking for memchr... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for mkdir... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strcspn... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strrchr... yes

checking for strspn... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for uname... yes

checking for setresuid... yes

checking for setreuid... yes

checking for setresgid... yes

checking for setregid... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for putenv... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for seteuid... yes

checking for setegid... yes

checking for setproctitle... no

checking for getprogname... no

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for working chown... yes

checking whether lstat correctly handles trailing slash... yes

checking whether stat accepts an empty string... no

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking whether environ is declared... yes

checking for gcc -fvisibility=hidden support... yes

checking sys/capability.h usability... yes

checking sys/capability.h presence... yes

checking for sys/capability.h... yes

checking sys/prctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/prctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/prctl.h... yes

checking for chroot... yes

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/inotify.h usability... yes

checking sys/inotify.h presence... yes

checking for sys/inotify.h... yes

checking for kqueue... no

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.41.1 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.2

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for pkg-config... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for GLIB20... yes

checking for GOBJECT... yes

checking for gobject-introspection... no (disabled, use --enable-introspection to enable)

checking for QT4... yes

checking for moc-qt4... no

checking for moc... /usr/bin/moc

checking for GTK20... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

Your D-Bus version is 1,4,6.

checking for dbus_connection_close... yes

checking for dbus_bus_get_private... yes

checking for XML_ParserCreate in -lexpat... yes

checking expat.h usability... yes

checking expat.h presence... yes

checking for expat.h... yes

checking for XML_ParserCreate in -lbsdxml... no

checking for gdbm_open in -lgdbm... yes

checking gdbm.h usability... yes

checking gdbm.h presence... yes

checking for gdbm.h... yes

checking for LIBDAEMON... yes

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.4... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.7

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.7/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.7/site-packages

checking for python module gtk... no

configure: error: Could not find Python module gtk

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1/work/avahi-0.6.28/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1 failed (configure phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4931:  Called econf '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-distro=gentoo' '--disable-python-dbus' '--disable-pygtk' '--disable-xmltoman' '--disable-monodoc' '--disable-introspection' '--enable-glib' '--disable-tests' '--disable-autoipd' '--disable-compat-libdns_sd' '--disable-compat-howl' '--disable-doxygen-doc' '--disable-mono' '--enable-dbus' '--enable-python' '--disable-gtk3' '--enable-gtk' '--disable-qt3' '--enable-qt4' '--enable-gdbm' '--enable-python-dbus' '--enable-pygtk'

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.28-r1/work/avahi-0.6.28'
```

----------

## franzf

Du hattest auch noch ein python-update.

```
# eselect python
```

 zeigt, welche Version aktiviert ist (schau besser, dass es nicht die 3.x ist, da gibt es zu viele unportierte Module).

Am besten aktivierst du die 2.7er.

Danach ein 

```
# python-updater
```

 laufen lassen.

// edit:

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...

Deine aktuelle Python-Version ist bereits die 2.7. Also sollte der python-updater reichen. (deine vorige war python:2.6)

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ja ich hab auch 3.1 oder so zur verfügung aber er ist auf 2.7 eingestellt und updatet gerade

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Es ging wieder ein Stück weiter. Jetzt sagt er aber:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt3support)

- x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2 (Change USE: +qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-text/poppler-0.14.5-r1[qt4]" [installed])

(dependency required by "net-print/cups-1.3.11-r4" [installed])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+-2.22.1-r1[cups]" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-python/pygtk-2.22.0-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1[gtk]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1[git]" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/popt-1.16-r1[nls]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-util/pkgconfig-0.25-r2" [installed])

(dependency required by "x11-proto/xproto-7.0.21" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libXi-1.4.2" [ebuild])

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Wenn ich das in der package.use anpasse, sagt ers andersherum.

Wo muss man da welchen USE-Flag setzen?

----------

## franzf

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Es ging wieder ein Stück weiter. Jetzt sagt er aber:
> 
> ```
> emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=]".
> 
> ...

 

Er sagt aber nicht "beide" sondern "eines von beiden". Entweder qt-core ohne qt3support, oder qt-gui mit. Es müssen auf alle Fälle die Flags übereinstimmen: qt-core und qt-gui - beide mit oder beide ohne, alles andere führt zu dem Fehler.

BTW.: Sie haben 2 ungelesene Nachrichten  :Razz: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke,

die zwei Nachrichten habe ich gelesen, nachdem ich den Post verfasst habe.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

ich vertu mich immer mit diesen meldungen.

da steht man soll entweder das, oder das machen, und ich mach zur sicherheit immer beides.

Ich hab das abgeändert, und den FLAG, nachdem er mich noch 3 mal geärgert hat, in die make.conf eingetragen. 

Jetzt arbeitet er wieder fleißig.

----------

## Josef.95

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Jetzt arbeitet er wieder fleißig.

  Er ?

Beachte das Larry eine Kuh (weiblich) ist, und kein Bulle (männlich)

Siehe hierzu auch Bug 27727

 :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

arbeiten tut ja der Laptop.

Larry hab ich noch nicht arbeiten sehen  :Wink: 

Bzw. jetzt arbeiten weder der Laptop, noch Larry.

Siehe hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6697633.html#6697633

LG Roland

----------

